# CO2 Supermarket Regulator



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Hi all, have been looking up CO2 systems and think I have decided on a DIY setup using the CO2 Supermarket regulator http://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/co2-solenoid-regulator.html & a fire extinguisher http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2kg-Co2-F...?pt=UK_Fire_Extinguishers&hash=item35d397e41e from eBay, (This FE was mentioned in another thread I read)
Are these items compatible in terms of thread size etc, and does anyone use this setup already?
I intend to use it with the Dennerle Scapers tank http://www.dennerle.eu/global/index...d=212:aquascaping-aquarien&Itemid=301&lang=en
If the items are compatible could I please get some advice on what other kit is needed to make it complete and ready to set up with the tank?
Many thanks
Robbie


----------



## DTL (21 Mar 2014)

The regulator you have chosen is compatable with all standard FEs.
I'd shop around as far as FEs is concerned. My last purchase was from Amazon at a good price, after a  bad experience from an EBay supplier ( documented on another thread by several members)
Regarding other equipment, you'll need a one way valve, a bubble counter, some tubing and the diffuser of your choice.


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the info DTL, will check out the FE's on Amazon. I also noticed that one of the mods on this site does Regulators, http://www.co2art.co.uk/store/regul...egulator-dual-gauged-solenoid-magnetic-valve/
These seem to have great reviews so am now considering getting one of these.


----------



## ian_m (21 Mar 2014)

I have one of these regulators, works fine. Once I got all the leaks out of the system, the needle valve is very controllable, at least using an UP inline atomiser. Easy to set drop checker to blue/green, green, yellow/green and even yellow and repeatable every day.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Mar 2014)

I've got one on a 60l tank works fine the needle valve could be better, its a bit feast or famine, but its great on my mates 180l much more control.
I've been looking into needle valves for a while now and you can spend up to £40 on a needle valve and it wont be much better but spend £70/80+ and your into a different league, flow control will be spread over 3 or 4 turns instead of a 1/4 turn.
I'm thinking about a diy reg but I might just put a good needle valve on a cheap reg and and save a few quid


----------

